# Food Safety News Sat 11/16/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 16, 2019)

Food Safety News
Sat 11/16/2019 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Federal legislators call for USDA to name contaminated beef plants*
By News Desk on Nov 16, 2019 12:05 am Although a single supplier has not been identified, federal officials know of a number of specific beef plants that are contaminated with a strain of Salmonella behind a deadly outbreak. But, the USDA won’t name those companies. Seeking to force the U.S. Department of Agriculture to reveal the information, two members of Congress wrote to...  Continue Reading



* ANSES makes recommendations to ensure infant formula safety*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 16, 2019 12:03 am A French agency has made a number of proposals to help improve the control of microbiological hazards in powdered infant formula. The French Agency for Food, Environmental and Occupational Health and Safety (ANSES) was asked by the Directorate General for Food (DGAL) in December 2018 to look at these products after an outbreak of salmonellosis...  Continue Reading



* Dozens sick in outbreak; company refuses FDA’s request to recall tuna*
By Coral Beach on Nov 15, 2019 10:05 pm Authorities are investigating an ongoing outbreak of scombrotoxin fish poisoning traced to yellowfin tuna. They have blocked all incoming shipments of the fish from a Vietnamese company that has refused to initiate a recall. Public health officials have confirmed at least 47 people from unspecified states as outbreak patients. The most recent illness began Oct....  Continue Reading


----------

